
Bitbucket is down - xz0r
https://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/z029156p1svh
======
moocowtruck
whats bitbucket

~~~
cpburns2009
Bitbucket provides Git hosting similar to GitHub. They also support Mercurial.

~~~
moocowtruck
ahh ok thank you!

